# Gorrear / gorronear



## Argótide

Holas a todos,
he estado hablando con un amigo madrileño que me asegura que él nunca ha oído el verbo "*gorrear*" en España, pero que eso sí, "*gorronear*" es muy común. Lo curioso es que consultando el DRAE, puede uno ver dos cosas: _gorronear_ no tiene marca de coloquialismo, pero gorrear sí. El diccionario tampoco señala que _gorrear_ no sea usado en España.

*gorrear**.*

*1. *tr._ C. Rica._ Propinar un golpe, en particular cuando se hace a traición.
*2. *tr._ C. Rica._ timar (‖ engañar).

*3. *intr. coloq. Comer, vivir de gorra.


*gorronear**.*

*1. *intr. Comer o vivir a costa ajena

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


Quisiera conocer la opinión de los foreros españoles. ¡Gracias!​


----------



## Arai

Argótide said:


> Holas a todos,
> he estado hablando con un amigo madrileño que me asegura que él nunca ha oído el verbo "*gorrear*" en España, pero que eso sí, "*gorronear*" es muy común. Lo curioso es que consultando el DRAE, puede uno ver dos cosas: _gorronear_ no tiene marca de coloquialismo, pero gorrear sí. El diccionario tampoco señala que _gorrear_ no sea usado en España.
> 
> *gorrear**.*
> 
> *1. *tr._ C. Rica._ Propinar un golpe, en particular cuando se hace a traición.
> *2. *tr._ C. Rica._ timar (‖ engañar).
> 
> *3. *intr. coloq. Comer, vivir de gorra.
> 
> 
> Sólo he oído "gorronear", con el sentido de aquí abajo:
> 
> *gorronear**.*
> 
> *1. *intr. Comer o vivir a costa ajena
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> 
> Quisiera conocer la opinión de los foreros españoles. ¡Gracias!​


----------



## Cristina.

Yo tampoco he oído gorrear, se entiende que es vivir de gorra, pero me suena a americanismo.
gorrear (Chile, Colombia, México, Panamá, Perú)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México usamos "gorrear" y quien  lo hace es un "gorrón"; en los lugares donce su usa "gorronear", ¿se usa "gorroneador"?


----------



## Arai

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México usamos "gorrear" y quien lo hace es un "gorrón"; en los lugares donce su usa "gorronear", ¿se usa "gorroneador"?


 
Se usa "gorrón":


*gorrón**2**, na**.*

(De _gorra_).


*1. *adj. Que tiene por hábito comer, vivir, regalarse o divertirse a costa ajena. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Cristina.

En España, se usa "gorronear" y "gorrón(a)" es el adjetivo que corresponde a *gorron*ear.
El DRAE. no contempla gorroneador(a).
El Dicc.de jergas de habla hispana tampoco lo contempla.
Gorrero (se usa al menos en Panamá) es una variente de gorrón, y sí viene contemplado en el DRAE .
Está claro que el adj. gorrero proviene de "gorrear".


----------



## Argótide

Ah, y olvidé preguntar otra cosa: ese mismo amigo madrileño me asegura que el sustantivo de *gorronear* es *gorroneo*.  Pero ése no está en el DRAE. ¿Quién conoce _gorroneo_?


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, yo soy de Madrid y se aplica.
(no todo lo que no contempla el DRAE. es inexistente, por ejemplo, tampoco contempla indignante, y es válido y de uso muy común)


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Sí, yo también soy de Madrid y decimos "gorronear, gorrón y gorroneo", no "gorrear ni gorroneador, ni gorrero (me suena a vendedor de gorras)".

Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Y no sólo en Madrid,  _gorrones_ que _gorronean_ porque les gusta el _gorroneo_ hay en toda España, ahora ya sabemos que en América tenéis _gorrones_ que _gorrean _


----------



## chics

¡Hola! Aquí usamos *gorronear*, *gorrón *y *gorroneo*, por supuesto; pero *gorrear* también es frecuente y natural como sinónimo de _gorronear_.


----------



## Argótide

chics said:


> ¡Hola! Aquí usamos *gorronear*, *gorrón *y *gorroneo*, por supuesto; pero *gorrear* también es frecuente como sinónimo de _gorronear_. Tengo la sensación que _gorrear_ se usa más entre jóvenes y que en general es "más nuevo", e incluso parece un poco más coloquial... Justo lo contrario a lo que insinúa la RAE. *:-S*


 
Es interesante lo que cuentas, chics.  Yo ya estaba pensando que "gorrear" era un americanismo.  Me pregunto si en otras regiones de España se conocerá _gorrear_.  ¿Hay alguien de las Islas Canarias por ahí? Allá es más probable que se use esta variante del verbo.


----------



## chics

Americanismo ¿por qué?


----------



## Berenguer

Aquí otro madrileño confirmando el uso de "gorrón" y "gorronear". Quizás a estos habría que correrlos a gorrazos (¿gorrear?).
Un saludo.


----------



## Argótide

chics said:


> Americanismo ¿por qué?


 
Por lo que decía arriba mjmuak:

"Y no sólo en Madrid, _gorrones_ que _gorronean_ porque les gusta el _gorroneo_ hay en toda España, ahora ya sabemos que en América tenéis _gorrones_ que _gorrean."_


----------



## chics

Cristina. dijo que en algunos países americanos se usa, pero no creo que el uso (insisto, gorronear es más habitual) aquí de gorrear sea por influencia americana.


----------



## Argótide

chics said:


> Cristina. dijo que en algunos países americanos se usa, pero no creo que el uso (insisto, gorronear es más habitual) aquí de gorrear sea por influencia americana.


 
Si yo nunca he dicho que sea por influencia americana. Simplemente nadie antes de ti (en España) había oído de gorrear.  Lo que yo quiero saber es, si se usa en España (y ya has dicho que sí), *dónde *exactamente. La info que Cristina proporcionó la investigué yo misma.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Me uno a Chics con lo de gorrear, pero discrepo en lo de la juventud. Siempre he oido y usado más gorrear que gorronear.


----------



## Argótide

Golas,
¿Se podría decir que gorrear se usa en toda Catalunya o solamente en Barna?


----------



## chics

En Cataluña en general, y creo que en Baleares también.


----------



## sicoticosandro

gorrear es de poner el gorro. engañar a tu novia con otra, poner los cuernos


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

sicoticosandro said:


> gorrear es de poner el gorro. engañar a tu novia con otra, poner los cuernos




En efecto, en Argentina ocurre lo mismo: gorrear es engañar a tu pareja y la víctima es un/a gorreado/a (¡aunque muchas veces se lo pronuncie "gorriao/a"!). Eso sí, el victimario no es un/a "gorrón/a", sino un/a "gorreador/a". Está claro que no es conveniente tener experiencia de primera mano en este asunto.

Y tampoco en este. Si bien me parece --¿estoy siendo optimista?-- que en Argentina mucha gente entenderá "gorronear" y "gorroneo" (no así "gorreo", por la ambigüedad), en general se utiliza (tal como indica el DRAE) "garronear" y "garroneo". Se trata de un caso muy curioso, porque por una parte la palabra se parece mucho a "gorronear" y su familia, pero por otra se diría que proviene de "garrón" o "Extremo de la pata del conejo, de la res y otros animales, por donde se cuelgan después de muertos (DRAE). Cuando los perros del campo persiguen una res o un caballo, muchas veces lo "garronean", le muerden los garrones. 

En resumen, ¿"garronear" vendrá de "gorronear" o de arrancarle pedazos a mordiscos a los garrones de otro?

Un saludo,


----------



## Casimira

Soy de México y uso gorronear para referirme a la acción de vivir u obtener beneficios a costa ajena, pero gorrear se usa de manera distinta. En el área donde vivo (centro del país) se utiliza para decir "invitarle algo a alguien".

¿Me gorreas un helado? = ¿Me invitas un helado?
Vamos a gorronear a la boda de Laura= Vamos a comer gratis (abundantemente y quizás sin invitación) a la boda de Laura
Perla es una gorrona = Perla es una persona que vive a costa de los demás
Me gorreó un café el martes pasado = Me compró un café el martes pasado

Por lo general gorrear no tiene connotación negativa, se usa en lenguaje coloquial en contexto de amigos o conocidos. Pero decir que alguien es un gorrón es un tanto ofensivo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Siempre gorronear, gorroneo y gorrón también por esta parte de España .


----------



## Dymn

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que en catalán existe _gorrer _(= gorrero) y _gorrejar _(= gorrear).

En castellano yo diría _gorrón_, _gorronear_, _gorroneo_. Pero vamos, mi castellano es más estándar que otra cosa. A ver qué dicen otros foreros.


----------



## Namarne

Yo también he oído muchas veces _gorrear_, más que _gorronear. 
¡Siempre me estás gorreando tabaco! _
(Veo que RIU y chics dijeron lo mismo).


----------



## Elixabete

Por aquí nunca he oído " gorrear", siempre " gorronear, gorroneo, gorrón".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Casimira said:


> Soy de México y uso gorronear para referirme a la acción de vivir u obtener beneficios a costa ajena, pero gorrear se usa de manera distinta. En el área donde vivo (centro del país) se utiliza para decir "invitarle algo a alguien".
> 
> ¿Me gorreas un helado? = ¿Me invitas un helado?
> Vamos a gorronear a la boda de Laura= Vamos a comer gratis (abundantemente y quizás sin invitación) a la boda de Laura
> Perla es una gorrona = Perla es una persona que vive a costa de los demás
> Me gorreó un café el martes pasado = Me compró un café el martes pasado
> 
> Por lo general gorrear no tiene connotación negativa, se usa en lenguaje coloquial en contexto de amigos o conocidos. Pero decir que alguien es un gorrón es un tanto ofensivo.



No sé de que parte de México será Casimira, pero los usos que refiere son definitivamente desconocidos por mi región.

Acá en la ciudad del ♪♫Noa Noa♫♪ decimos *gorrear, gorra y gorrón* para referirnos a conseguir cosas gratis a costa de los demás.

"No vuelvo a salir con el _*gorrón *_del Chuy. No tiene vergüenza, se la pasó toda la noche _*gorreando*_ los tragos.  Si piensas salir con él primero pregúntale si va a ir de _*gorrita café**_ para que sepas en cuanto te va a salir la invitación".

*Nos encantan los diminutivos y hasta color le ponemos.

Otra forma de decirlo es "*ir de gorra*", por ejemplo: 

—¿Cuánto te costó el boleto para el concierto?
—Nada. ¡*Voy de gorra*!

Y como a las cachuchas les decimos gorras, la respuesta podría ser también:

—Nada, _*voy de cachucha*_.


----------



## chileno

El problema que le veo es que al parecer gorronear no viene de gorro? Y el nuestro gorrear, con el significado que se le de, si viene de gorro.

Es como pasar el gorro o gorra para colectar dinero y poder comer o lo que sea.

Estoy pensando bien este asunto?


----------



## posting mistakes

Casimira said:


> Soy de México y uso gorronear para referirme a la acción de vivir u obtener beneficios a costa ajena, pero gorrear se usa de manera distinta. En el área donde vivo (centro del país) se utiliza para decir "invitarle algo a alguien".
> 
> ¿Me gorreas un helado? = ¿Me invitas un helado?
> Vamos a gorronear a la boda de Laura= Vamos a comer gratis (abundantemente y quizás sin invitación) a la boda de Laura
> Perla es una gorrona = Perla es una persona que vive a costa de los demás
> Me gorreó un café el martes pasado = Me compró un café el martes pasado
> 
> Por lo general gorrear no tiene connotación negativa, se usa en lenguaje coloquial en contexto de amigos o conocidos. Pero decir que alguien es un gorrón es un tanto ofensivo.



Estaba buscando un sinónimo de "gorrear" y me encontré con este hilo. También soy del centro del país y puedo decir que no utilizamos gorrear en la forma que indica Casimira. por ejemplo, la oración *Me gorreó un café el martes pasado* para mí quiere decir que alguien consiguió que _yo_ le invitara un café. O la pregunta *¿Me gorreas un helado? *quiere decir que yo le estoy preguntando a alguien que haga que yo le invite un helado.


----------



## spaniardpolo

Hola a todos,
Gorrear lo he oído siempre en Cataluña, al menos en la provincia de Barcelona.
Vivo en Baleares y aquí nunca lo escuché.

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rocko!

Solo _gorrear_ y _gorrón _decimos en mi barrio.


----------



## jilar

chileno said:


> El problema que le veo es que al parecer gorronear no viene de gorro.


Gorronear viene de la persona que hace eso, el gorrón, o la gorrona si fuera mujer. Y este vienen de gorra.


----------

